# Easy Cowl



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

Can't get much easier! Quick gift 
Size 11 circ needles
CO 60
K first round
YO, K 2 tog, repeat
K last round
I used one skein of Lion Brand Landscapes/Metropolis.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I really like this cowl with the slant, I'm going to have to make one.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty, I may try this one.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

How many rounds did you do? 

First and last row knit

How many times did you do the YO K 2 tog?


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

grandmann said:


> How many rounds did you do?
> 
> First and last row knit
> 
> How many times did you do the YO K 2 tog?


After the first knit round just keep doing the YO K2 tog until you have enough yarn left to knit the last round and bind off. (1 skein)


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic cowl,fabulous work.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice. I love the way the colors worked!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

DebiJo said:


> After the first knit round just keep doing the YO K2 tog until you have enough yarn left to knit the last round and bind off. (1 skein)


Getting out the needles and will start one, thanks


----------



## Mrsfje (Dec 7, 2011)

It just proves an easy pattern with elegant yarn equals a beautiful cowl. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

That is sooooo pretty!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Very pretty, I may try this one.


Ditto!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I think the cowl is very elegant!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Very nice, very clever.


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Beautiful cowl. Thanks for the pattern.
Looking for my size 11 needles to start this


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is really pretty. What are the finished measurements? I have some gorgeous Araucania yarn that I've been wondering what to do with and this just may be it.

Thank you for showing us your cowl.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I must be doing something wrong I cast on 60 stitches and join with a circular needle. The loop looks so small nothing compare to the one picture. Was this cowl done with a circular but straight knitting?


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

That is really beautiful! Thanks for the pattern! Excellent work!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful cowl !


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Love it. Simple but beautiful results.


----------



## reikiknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Do you join 60 stitches to knit in the round? Or do you knit a long strip and join the ends together?


----------



## NANNIE5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow have to make that
Really nice


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I must be doing something wrong I cast on 60 stitches and join with a circular needle. The loop looks so small nothing compare to the one picture. Was this cowl done with a circular but straight knitting?


No it was done circular not flat.
Not sure if I understand you correctly but if you mean it doesn't look very big around I thought the same thing when I first started it. It looked more like a tight cowl...it changes as it grows.


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

reikiknitter said:


> Do you join 60 stitches to knit in the round? Or do you knit a long strip and join the ends together?


You knit in the round.


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Very good looking cowl. Sounds like this will make a great gift that you needed yesterday!!! Well done.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

I've never made one, but I think this will be first! Thank you for sharing


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

It's beautiful. What a great project as a "take along", when you really can't follow a pattern, but might be waiting a few minutes, and don't want to just sit and twiddle your thumbs....thanks.


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

Isn't it amazing how such a simple stitch can result in such nice looking results? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty. And sooo easy thank you for the pattern to.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I love it, definitely have to try this one.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice cowl. Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

A very pretty cowl. I would be happy to wear it! But don't send it; I'll make one for me, and two for my daughters!!


----------



## kgreen (Dec 29, 2012)

I really like this cowl too. Would you please send us measurements. Also, did you knit in the round? Thanks! I would really like to make some of these for Christmas. It's easy but looks elegant!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks!! Ellie in Houston


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

kgreen said:


> I really like this cowl too. Would you please send us measurements. Also, did you knit in the round? Thanks! I would really like to make some of these for Christmas. It's easy but looks elegant!


Yes, knit in the round.
Didn't measure...cowl is gone (I hardly ever knit anything for myself)
I used the full skein of yarn though. Just keep doing the YO, K 2 tog until you have just enough yarn left to knit the last round and bind off.


----------



## skwise (Dec 2, 2014)

Love the simplicity. Thanks for sharing. Beautiful work.


----------



## kgreen (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks so much for reply. I am going to look for yarn to make one.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Love this! Thank you so much DebiJo for sharing!


----------



## Nanie (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice. Love easy, quick patterns. 
Thanks


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing...It will make a great project to take on my upcoming trips to Dallas. Love your choice of yarn too.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Easy and really nice! thanks, it is one that I can knit while working on a more complex project!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this lovely, quick cowl!!
julie


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Very pretty cowl


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much - guess it is getting to be that time of year to start preparing for colder temps in the months to come.


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

lovely its that us size 11 needles going to try this


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow...I love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I like this and only ONE skein of yarn--Wow! I must try this one!


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

crafty carol said:


> lovely its that us size 11 needles going to try this


Yes...US size.


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone so much!!

This is going to be my "go to" cowl as far as gift giving!
So easy...and about $5 for the yarn!! 

So HAPPY y'all like it!!


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

and is it chunky wool x


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow very pretty, will be casting this on right away, have some of that yarn and like the way the colors worked out.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Well, now we are expecting to see many cowls on display very very soon--yes?


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

So do I really need another pattern for a pretty cowl? And why not??? This one looks like a no-brainer and is so pretty. Thanks so much for the post and the directions. Off on a long flight on Monday and this might be my take along project. Thanks so much. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for this easy , practical and attractive pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

What a beautiful cowl and love that it is easy and quick to knit.

Thank you for a great pattern and helping those who needed it.


----------



## cgage (Jul 13, 2013)

thanks for sharing the pattern...lovely cowl!!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

It's very pretty. The colors are so warm and I love the slant of the pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwortman (Aug 30, 2014)

I loved the elegance of this cowl so much that I went straight out and purchased 3 colorways of Landscapes yarn. I have done about 6 rounds so far, and I love the results! Thank you for sharing and providing a great gift idea!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I love it! the yarn really sets it off.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Your post came just at the right time. I have started knitting and crocheting items for the bazaars that will be coming up in October, November and December. I purchased two skeins of the Landscape yarn several weeks ago because I liked the color "Apple Orchard" and the yarn was so soft. It jumped out at me and said, you have just got to buy me. It is funny how yarn can talk that way. I bought the two skeins with nothing in mind to make out of them. With your pattern, I can make two cowls. If they go well, I might go back and get some more of this yarn in other colors. I am looking for easy, quick things to make to sell. Thanks for posting this pattern and picture.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Really like this cowl. Thanks for posting and for the directions.


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

crafty carol said:
 

> and is it chunky wool x


It is Medium #4.
100% Acrylic.....yes I said it ACRYLIC!


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

I plan to start one ASAP
It's beautiful!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great pattern! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nancy899 (Jan 12, 2014)

I've cast on 60 and am 1/2 way through the skein and it doesn't look anything like the one posted in the picture ------length?????


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

Nancy899 said:


> I've cast on 60 and am 1/2 way through the skein and it doesn't look anything like the one posted in the picture ------length?????


n

I'm not sure what the length would be...I just used the entire skein knitting in the round.
I'm sorry it is not turning out correctly


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I sent a PM to DebiJo because I started knitting this cowl yesterday and a cast on of only 60 stitches does not make the length shown in the picture. She was very prompt in replying to my PM and will check to see how many stitches should be cast on to get the length shown. I really like this pattern and am going to definitely make it in the longer length with the Landscape yarn that I also like. What I made is beautiful, but will fit snugly around the neck, but that is OK because I am going to make either a matching headband or fingerless gloves. Just wanted to let others know that if you want to make this cowl, it will require a cast on of a lot more stitches than 60. I want to, again, thank DebiJo not only for this pattern, but also for her quick reply to my PM.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm following this post too, as the 60 st cast on didn't seem like many and there were no specific instructions for yarn etc. I know it's an "easy" pattern, but wanted to see how other peoople's work have turned out and comments. Thanks DebiJo for your help and others for posting. This is really a nice simple piece and I'm sure the yarns make it spectacular!


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

Waiting to see how many CO stitches to make the length in the photo of the beautiful cowl.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Just printed out instructions for your "easy" cowl. It is lovely; nice yarn and nice knitting. If I knit this, I will probably cast on more stitches as I like my cowls to be worn doubled. Thanks for the info..
:thumbup:


----------



## dwortman (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm more than half-way done with mine. I cast on 60 stitches, and the cowl seems to be elongating on its own, probably due to the slanted nature of the stitches. I will be interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

the bind off that I used is Simple Stretchy bind off by Very Pink Knits.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

That is really nice Debijo! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

dwortman said:


> I'm more than half-way done with mine. I cast on 60 stitches, and the cowl seems to be elongating on its own, probably due to the slanted nature of the stitches. I will be interested to see how it turns out.


I am so glad you posted this!!
So many have questioned the amount of CO stitches. I even did a sample to make sure I was correct!
So glad it is working out well for you!
Please post a picture when you're finished


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

I really like that. Bet my granddaughters would like one. I'm going yarn shopping tomorrow! Thanks for posting.


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

my daughter brought the cowl back over to me so I could take this pic.
So many have questioned the number of stitches that are Cast On.
It is only 60 stitches
The more you knit the fuller it will get.
I did do the Simple Stretchy Bind Off by Very Pink Knits.
For some reason I can't copy the link correctly from YouTube.


----------



## dwortman (Aug 30, 2014)

And thank you for suggesting the Simply Stretchy bind-off!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful cowl. I like the yarn you used.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Can anyone of our great KPers convert this pattern so it can be made on straight needles? What do you think? I have size 11 circular needles, but they're too long. I didn't want to go out and buy shorter ones. It would be great if it could be done. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for posting this. I have been looking for a cowl pattern that I could sort of convert to a hood as well. I think this will work. It is certainly a pattern that can be adapted for size and materials.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

BlueJay21 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I have been looking for a cowl pattern that I could sort of convert to a hood as well. I think this will work. It is certainly a pattern that can be adapted for size and materials.


Bluejay, I have made a cowl that is a hood I live in it in the cold. If you would like the pattern please pm me.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Browniemom said:


> Bluejay, I have made a cowl that is a hood I live in it in the cold. If you would like the pattern please pm me.


May I PM you as well for this cowl/hood pattern. I want to make one for my niece who lives in Maryland? Had thought about this one for her, but really thought a hood type might be a better choice for her weather.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Patrice B-Z said:


> May I PM you as well for this cowl/hood pattern. I want to make one for my niece who lives in Maryland? Had thought about this one for her, but really thought a hood type might be a better choice for her weather.


Feel free.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice texture on the cowl. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Lovely and now on my list!! Thank you for sharing your lovely work & the pattern.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful cowl and thanks for the great pattern.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You just needed to take the S off of http://


----------



## kgreen (Dec 29, 2012)

dwortman would you please tell me how many rows you have knitted. I am starting one tonight and just not sure how wide I should make it. I don't want to run out of yarn. Thanks! Kgreen


----------



## dwortman (Aug 30, 2014)

kgreen, I didn't keep track of the rows but the entire cowl top to bottom, measures about 14", using the recommended needle size and Lion Landscapes yarn.


----------



## kgreen (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks, I found the Lion brand yarn today and had the size 11 needles. I just started, can't wait to see how it turns out. Thanks for your help.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Great gift idea. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

Finished it and it is beautiful, but shorter. This is ok because I can pull it up onto my head if I want and it stays up there. Will be making more! Lost my ballband but the colors are the rust,gold,purple,blue and teal landscapes. So soft! What cast on was used, I used long tail but wish it was a wee bit stretcher.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Love it! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your cowl! What size cable did you use? 24" or 32"

Thank you.


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

Revan said:


> Love your cowl! What size cable did you use? 24" or 32"
> 
> Thank you.


Thank you!

Actually I used 16"...it's all I had.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely cowl - I really like the pattern


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! That's amazing. I need to try this quick knit. Thank you!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

DebiJo said:


> No it was done circular not flat.
> Not sure if I understand you correctly but if you mean it doesn't look very big around I thought the same thing when I first started it. It looked more like a tight cowl...it changes as it grows.


I just finished mine and it is not very big around and fits like a tight cowl. I would have to cast on a lot more than 60 stitches to get the length shown in the picture.


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> I just finished mine and it is not very big around and fits like a tight cowl. I would have to cast on a lot more than 60 stitches to get the length shown in the picture.


I'm sorry it didn't work out for you 
I've started a second one and it's coming out as the one in the pic.
I can't think of why yours is not turning out as long as your using the same needles and yarn and repeating the YO and K 2 tog throughout...and then knitting the first and last round.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

DebiJo said:


> I'm sorry it didn't work out for you
> I've started a second one and it's coming out as the one in the pic.
> I can't think of why yours is not turning out as long as your using the same needles and yarn and repeating the YO and K 2 tog throughout...and then knitting the first and last round.


I did it on the exact same size needles and the pattern looks great. Knitted the first and last round. I love the yarn. It is just tighter fitting around the neck and I wanted it to hang down a little. I am going to make a hat to match and try to sell them as a set at an upcoming bazaar.


----------



## crownvic (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi DebiJo - I'm about 3/4 of the way through the skein and I'm wondering if I'm doing it correctly. It's looking like a big fat round of knitting. Doesn't look like the picture. I am using circular needle, joined together after I knitted the 60 stitches and then started in with the pattern. Am I doing something wrong? crownvic


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

DebiJo said:


> Can't get much easier! Quick gift
> Size 11 circ needles
> CO 60
> K first round
> ...


Do you mean to say join at any point?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

crownvic said:


> Hi DebiJo - I'm about 3/4 of the way through the skein and I'm wondering if I'm doing it correctly. It's looking like a big fat round of knitting. Doesn't look like the picture. I am using circular needle, joined together after I knitted the 60 stitches and then started in with the pattern. Am I doing something wrong? crownvic


That is what happened to me. I used size 8 recommended round needles with the Landscape yarn as recommended. a cast on of 60 stitches just does not make the cowl long enough. It ends up being a short cowl around the neck. I am going to make a hat to match out of my other skein and try to sell as a set at the upcoming bazaar this weekend.


----------



## Nancy899 (Jan 12, 2014)

Mine didn't look like the original either. It didn't hang it was about 24" round. Looks ok but doesn't drape and hang down like the original one posted.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Sounds like there has not been too many successful attempts at this. It was on my list to do. Does anyone have any idea why so many are turning out differently than the photo? I may just skip this for now. I do love the photo of the one in the post!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Very Nice - Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## crownvic (Sep 3, 2011)

I joined where the 60 stitches come together just after they have been cast on.


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

My first one with 60 stitches was short but can lift over my head so I was ok with it. Have made a few more casting on 80 stitches, looks like photo and still plenty wide enough. Love this pattern! Used the landscapes and size 11 needles. Love love the look and drapiness of them. She must knit a lot looser than I and obviously others of us.


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh! Forgot to say I cast on with size 13s which made a difference and did stretchy bind off.


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I am so sorry there are so many having issues with this!
I am working on another one in a different color (landscape yarn) I'm about 3/4 done...was hoping to have it finished by now.
Doing it the same way casting on 60 stitches, size 11 circulars. It seems it may be just a bit smaller then the original. I will know when I bind off.
I will take a pic and post when I'm finished.
I am knitting this very loose but maybe not as loose as the original, which may be the reason it may be a bit smaller.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing what the end result is. I really like this pattern, but am a bit shy doing it because of all the posts with issues. Thanks for doing it again for all of us!



DebiJo said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am so sorry there are so many having issues with this!
> I am working on another one in a different color (landscape yarn) I'm about 3/4 done...was hoping to have it finished by now.
> ...


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

Don't be sorry at all! You gave me a pattern that I adore. Don't be afraid to make this, its fast and fun, really enjoy knitting them.


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

I finished the 2nd "Easy Cowl" aka..."Debi's Slanted Cowl"
I will post in pictures along with the pattern. I did it exactly as the 1st one I made. It may be just a tad bit shorter than the first one...maybe from tension.
I wanted to make another one because so many people were complaining that theirs didn't turn out the same way as the one I posted.
I can't figure out what the problem is though...and especially now that I finished the 2nd one exactly as the 1st one


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

DebiJo said:


> I finished the 2nd "Easy Cowl" aka..."Debi's Slanted Cowl"
> I will post in pictures along with the pattern. I did it exactly as the 1st one I made. It may be just a tad bit shorter than the first one...maybe from tension.
> I wanted to make another one because so many people were complaining that theirs didn't turn out the same way as the one I posted.
> I can't figure out what the problem is though...and especially now that I finished the 2nd one exactly as the 1st one


Most of the problem is probably tension. You specifically state in the pattern to cast on and knit loosely. Additionally, I believe at least one person said she used size 8 needles. There is a big, huge difference between size 8 and size 11 needles!

I think your cowl is lovely. I started one, but decided I didn't like the yarn I was using so I set it aside and got distracted by other projects. It's still on my list of things to do, though.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

mommysparkles56 - like so many others, I had the same problem.
I will CO 80 sts with a #13 needle then change to #11. Thanks for sharing!! I already started a PM to DebiJo but now won't have to bother her. Love the pattern!! Thanks again, DebiJo!!


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

I started one with size 11 needles. The stitch pattern is not the same as the photo. No slant, just a horizontal mesh across. Ant suggestions?

TIA


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

Oops. Any suggestions?


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Someone posted "easy Cowl 2 " and the directions are there, and it is much more clear,if anyone wants to check that post. Thanks you, that's the one that I'm using at the moment.

PS: Good Morning to all.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

marchar said:


> I started one with size 11 needles. The stitch pattern is not the same as the photo. No slant, just a horizontal mesh across. Ant suggestions?
> 
> TIA


Are you doing "YO, K2 tog, repeat" or "K2 tog, YO, repeat"? It makes a difference for this cowl.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

kponsw said:


> Are you doing "YO, K2 tog, repeat" or "K2 tog, YO, repeat"? It makes a difference for this cowl.


Thanks for the clarification.. I've been following this for some time now, and may not have noticed this. I'm going to start one just to check it out now.. I just love your end product, many thanks!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

kjcipswich said:


> Someone posted "easy Cowl 2 " and the directions are there, and it is much more clear,if anyone wants to check that post. Thanks you, that's the one that I'm using at the moment.
> 
> PS: Good Morning to all.


Is the 
easy cowl 2" on this "thread" or another one? I've been trying to find it. Thanks


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Patrice B-Z said:


> Is the
> easy cowl 2" on this "thread" or another one? I've been trying to find it. Thanks


Here it is:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365367-1.html


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

marchar - I knitted 1 row after the CO - (2) yo and 2 knit tog. I think that may be your problem. I yo, knit yo and st. tog. that is from the previous row.

Knit 1 row with circular needle,
Second row: yo, then knit the next two sts. tog. You will then get the neat ridges!!


----------



## Idan (Jul 10, 2015)

I like this and think I can handle it( new knitter). Can you please suggest the length of cord for needles? I am guessing a shorter one.
Thank you.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I think I know what the dilemma is, when you use a marker to mark the beginning of the round, I think some of you are doing the yarn over at the end of the round and then slipping the marker, you will need to slip the marker first, then do the yo k2tog...if you remember when you get to the beginning of each round the row is the same, the yo is the first st followed by the k2tog stitch from the previous row, those two will be knit together, with the yo on the right.. hope this makes sense ....


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Definitely making one tomorrow! Nice. Thanks!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

here is mine...


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Pardon my math density, but if I want to make it longer, would I increase the number of stitches in an even or odd number?


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Even I do one with 90 stitches on size 8 needles but I would definitely do even


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you! That was my first thought, but I learned a long time ago not to trust my internal math department!


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Forgive me for being so dense. You have given three rows, after that do you repeat the three rows or just the 1middle row?


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

you repeat the yo k2tog, row for the rest of the rowa, and do the knit row as the last row before the bindoff


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Love the look and the simplicity of the pattern. Will make one this weekend. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Carre (Aug 24, 2015)

I can't wait to make this. Thanks for sharing your pattern and a picture, it is so pretty.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

starrz-delight said:


> you repeat the yo k2tog, row for the rest of the rowa, and do the knit row as the last row before the bindoff


Thank you


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

That's beautiful! Christmas gifts!


----------



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

Yet another admirer and proof that the simple things can be really effective.


----------



## Kent29 (Sep 20, 2015)

Sounds simple -- but please clarify: YO, K2TOG: repeat until the end of the row?


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone again! And Thank you to the ones that have answered some questions and helped others!
I am thrilled that so many of you are making this and enjoying doing so!
I haven't been on KP for a while lately.
My dad passed away a year ago this month then my mom got really sick for a few months and passed away this year in August. In the mix of it all my brother (who is not married) had to have a quintuple heart bypass and was in the hospital for over 2 months. He is recoverying slowly. 
I'm doing my best to get my mo-jo back in to knitting.


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

Kent29 said:


> Sounds simple -- but please clarify: YO, K2TOG: repeat until the end of the row?


That is correct.


----------



## dktb (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm going to crochet this cowl just as soon as the tendonitis in my left wrist heals enough not to hurt. In a brace now and going to try and see what happens.


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you for the photo and the easy pattern....... You just made a lot of knitters happy today....


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Give yourself time to get your mojo back. Take care of yourself.
Relax and let the knitting heal you.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

i'm making this.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

DebiJo said:


> Thank you everyone again! And Thank you to the ones that have answered some questions and helped others!
> I am thrilled that so many of you are making this and enjoying doing so!
> I haven't been on KP for a while lately.
> My dad passed away a year ago this month then my mom got really sick for a few months and passed away this year in August. In the mix of it all my brother (who is not married) had to have a quintuple heart bypass and was in the hospital for over 2 months. He is recoverying slowly.
> I'm doing my best to get my mo-jo back in to knitting.


Welcome back sweetie, sending love, God Bless


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks so much for the pretty pattern.


----------



## nanniejan (Jul 1, 2013)

ive been looking for a simple, foolproof cowl. i think this is it! thank you!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow so easy but Beautiful thanks for sharing


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

May you have all of the strength you need. Hope that the sun shines for you.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

DebiJo said:


> Can't get much easier! Quick gift
> Size 11 circ needles
> CO 60
> K first round
> ...


Beautiful  I have PLENTY of yarn that will be perfect for this! Thank you


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for posting the pattern


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

DebiJo said:


> Can't get much easier! Quick gift
> Size 11 circ needles
> CO 60
> K first round
> ...


Wow! Really like this cowl. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## AubreyB62 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I love it and looks easy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

DebiJo said:


> After the first knit round just keep doing the YO K2 tog until you have enough yarn left to knit the last round and bind off. (1 skein)


first line knit all than second yo and knit two stiches or only one first line knit all than yo knit 2 in each needle tell me


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It's lovely


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

eacn needle yarnover knit two same knitting really or one line knit then second yarn over or only knit first than eachine yarn over knit 2 please tell I had stroke difficult


----------



## karen hunter13 (Nov 2, 2011)

That is so lovely, thank you so much for sharing, I’ve been looking for a quick, nice cowl pattern


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

Bumping up!


----------



## Becoolwraps (Oct 22, 2015)

I am definitely going to try this! Can anyone suggest another yarn as a substitute? I live in rural British Columbia in Canada and we have a long way to go to find the lion brand. Thanks for your help!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Missed this ,I will try it. Thanks.


----------



## galby (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks debijo for the pattern, I’m sure that is the one. It was easy, daughter loves it, it stretches enough that she wraps it twice. Odds are I will come across the pattern when I go in search of something else.


----------

